# 450 pound Black Marlin eaten by shark



## Blue Tick (Sep 27, 2008)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=itvjYohS55w]YouTube - 450 pound Black Marlin eaten by shark[/ame]


----------



## Ivan (Sep 27, 2008)

Aw, I was hoping to see the shark snatch him in mid-air!


----------



## Quickened (Sep 27, 2008)

Yeah me too!


----------



## nicnap (Sep 27, 2008)

though it does show the raw power of a shark.


----------



## Clay7926 (Sep 27, 2008)

Ivan said:


> Aw, I was hoping to see the shark snatch him in mid-air!


Either that, or go after the shark on principle!


----------



## Pergamum (Sep 27, 2008)

A lot easier to reel in once half goes missing.


----------

